
HN Salary Survey Results Visualized - wattenberger
https://hn-survey-fall-2014.firebaseapp.com
======
mlakewood
I think some of the data in here is not quite accurate. Apparently there is a
lead software engineer on $750,000 USD which doesnt seem right.

~~~
wattenberger
I totally agree that some of the data is suspicious. I did spend some time
cleaning the data, and removed any data points that looked too unrealistic.
That particular one actually was discussed in the original thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8573423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8573423)),
and I chose to leave it in because it's definitely feasible.

There are lots of unavoidable issues with self-reported data sets, which is
partially why I added the list on the right to increase transparency and let
people make their own decisions about confidence in the data.

